
Reddit Is Down as the Summer of Outages Continues - GFischer
https://gizmodo.com/reddit-is-down-as-the-summer-of-outages-continues-1836274829
======
friendscallmejw
When downdetector went down, it was only a matter of time lol

Honestly though, I'm really enjoying watching people scream at their wifi
providers and continuously restart their iPhones.

------
_gabs
WhatsApp web is also (partially) down. Looks like a CDN outage.

------
_-_T_-_
Curiously, [https://old.reddit.com](https://old.reddit.com) is up

